# Phal Taida Lawrence cross



## orchid527 (Jun 28, 2012)

This is Taida lawrence x Krull's Red Hot. I purchased a flask of these several years ago from Peter Lin and the first two to bloom were keepers. They are vigorous growers and the color is stable. Flowers are a little over 7 cm and well presented on the spike. I think it has potential. I'm pretty sure the Krull's Red Hot is a tetraploid and I'm guessing the Taida Lawrence is too.


----------



## Hera (Jun 29, 2012)

Fantastic orange and great lip. Its a keeper for sure.


----------



## RandyT (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice color!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice orange!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 29, 2012)

:clap: Awesome, and the color is *real* :clap: unlike those ghastly dyed-orange abominations which have shown up this week alongside the ghastly blue ones I've been seeing for sale at my local market.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> :clap: Awesome, and the color is *real* :clap: unlike those ghastly dyed-orange abominations which have shown up this week alongside the ghastly blue ones I've been seeing for sale at my local market.



Total agreement!


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow what a pleasant surprise. Thank you for flowering and sharing this. This should be 4n for reasons you stated, both parents are 4n.


Peter Lin


----------



## abax (Jul 1, 2012)

Uh oh, now I'll have to patrol Peter's website...again!


----------

